# Au secours !!!!



## iPad_Apple (22 Février 2012)

J'ai un gros problème. Ce matin, j'allume windows : le e de emachine, un écran bleu d'une demi seconde ou on peut apercevoir le mot virus, et la, je vois: démarrer windows en mode sans echec(qui ne marche pas . Et après plein d'autre options. Je débute en informatique. Aidez moi!!!
Ps: merci! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

Il y a aussi que mon ordi, la veille, ne voulait plus s'éteindre. Y'a t il un rapport?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------

Il y a aussi que je venait d'installer RCT 3 le jeu de montagnes russes. La configuration allait, elle était au dessus. C'est un ordi portable avec windows xp pro installé. J'en ai besoin rapidement. Doit-je aller voir un informaticien? Merci pour vos réponses!!!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,



iPad_Apple a dit:


> C'est un ordi portable avec *windows xp pro* installé. J'en ai besoin rapidement. Doit-je aller voir un informaticien? Merci pour vos réponses!!!



Ici c'est plutôt un forum avec des Macs (les ordi pommés ), tu aurais plus de chances si tu postais ton msg sur un forum Windows


----------



## ergu (22 Février 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> tu aurais plus de chances si tu postais ton msg sur un forum Windows



Et plus de chances encore en postant dans le bon sous-forum et avec un titre un peu plus explicite quant à ce qui t'arrive.

Et bonjour, aussi.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2012)

Hors sujet.


----------

